# zombie tag on college campuses



## billc (Apr 9, 2011)

I was over at the monster hunter nation website where I read about this new game on college campuses Humans vs. Zombies.  http://larrycorreia.wordpress.com/2011/04/09/epic-fan-zombie-tag/

This is a lot like the old game "killer."  Anyone else heard of it yet?


----------

